# what kind of package can we offer for kobe???



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i'm sure all of you know by now, but kobe has officially come out and demanded a trade...perhaps not in those exact words, but you get the idea...what can we offer the lakers, and who would you be willing to send the laker's way for kobe???

is brand off limits??? loyalty says hell yes brand is off limits, but looking at the clippers, we do need a drastic change...brand is 28, kobe is 29...brand/first rounder and salary filler could probably get kobe...

discuss, i want to hear some of your opinions...

personally, i don't think the clippers have a shot even if they offered the best package, no way the lakers would risk kobe prospering on the "other" LA team...but, kobe does have a lot of power in this situation because of his no-trade clause...i guess anything is possible...


edited to add link to article...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Salary cap wise there are different packages that would work out. 

Maggette, Cassell, Mobley for Bryant and sasha

Brand and maggette for kobe and brian cook

brand, Maggette, Livingston for kobe and kwame brown

Its actually "easy" to work out salary cap trades for kobe, since his salary is so high, that 25% trade rule is a lot easier to match. Those three above is just one of the many different combos that can be used. Also with all of those, a lot of "nothing" players like paul davis and others with minimum salaries, can be thrown in on either side.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> Salary cap wise there are different packages that would work out.
> 
> Maggette, Cassell, Mobley for Bryant and sasha
> 
> ...



yes, all good points, but would you willing to give up brand for kobe???

right now, i'm 50/50...i wouldn't be terribly dissappointed if we got him for brand and i wouldn't be terribly dissappointed if we couldn't get him for brand...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It really depends what the Lakers are looking for if they trade. My guess is they will go into complete rebuild mode but concerning a Laker/Clipper trade I am sure they will ask for Brand in any variation plus another good player like Maggette or Cassell or both. It really depends on what direction they want to go, if they want to go super young then the Clippers have no chance. 

At the very least this drama should be entertaining to watch and it will be interesting to see where he ends up.


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

i just listened to the Kobe interview with Stephen Smith on ESPN and he actually said, "i could've signed with the Los Angeles Clippers...with Elton Brand, Maggette, and the future additions of Mobley and Cassell...we would probably STILL be playing right now!


at least the ******* admits what WE all knew!!​


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

trade anyone BUT Elton Brand!!! Kobe with an inside presence= UNSTOPPABLE!!!


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

shaunliv said:


> trade anyone BUT Elton Brand!!! Kobe with an inside presence= UNSTOPPABLE!!!



some posters seem to think that maybe kaman could be that inside presence...yamaneko, care to chime in here???:biggrin: 


perhaps kobe could raise kaman's level of play, as i'm sure he would be all over everyone during practice...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

yes, id trade brand in a heartbeat. First of all brand is not 1/4 the player kobe is as far as affecting the outcome of the game (clutch play, etc.). Second of all, theres a possibility we lose brand for nothing after this year, or next. 

Dont get me wrong, i hate kobe as a person, but you have to respect his game. And there shouldnt be any hesitation at all when you say "should we trade brand for kobe." The two are on different levels on the court. That being said, i really dont think theres much of a chance to get him.

I see more of perhaps sign and trade for vince carter and a lot of other things. Perhaps portalnd or seattle working out a trade for durant or oden for him plus contracts (would be the best for lakers), or perhaps dallas or new york making a run, chicago has got to be in the mix as well.

But kobe can nix any trade, its in his contract. So who knows. If he wants to go somewhere, he can nix all trades until they make something work for him .


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

ANYONE can be the inside precense with kobe. Heck, kaman is better than kwame, mihm, and bynum and whoever else the lakers have had since shaq. Kaman would litterlly be the best center kobe has played with since shaq. lol. Not saying that kaman is a superstar, thats just the quality of garbage kobe has had to play with the last couple years. ANd you know kobe would be riding kaman hard when he makes mistakes .


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

another thing i can see the lakers or boston wanting right away is pierce and 5 for kobe. No way does kobe want to go to boston with their situation, but just thought id throw that out there.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The interesting things will be will he again be interested in the Bulls or even the Clippers? Both were teams he was flirting around with before he re-signed with the Lakers. I am sure he would love to go the Bulls and try to pass MJ.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Too bad Kobe didnt sign with us.....we could have done some damaged in the playoffs the past couple of years. Now, if we trade for him, we will lose some important players.... We will then be the Lakers.... =/


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Why would we offer Brand to the Lakers when the ball is actually in OUR court. Kobe asked for a trade, he has a no trade clause in his contract, meaning, if he says he wants to stay in LA and become a Clipper, we have the full advantage, because even though other teams may offer more players, he might not want to waive his trade clause to go there. So, we do NOT need to offer Elton to get Kobe. I'm sure Lakers would do something like: Maggette + Mobley + #14[Or Livingston + 2nd Rounder] + Minny's #1/Clippers 2008 #1 Top 5 Protected + Whatever salary filler, if needed.

Cassell | Kobe | Ross | Brand | Kaman is what we'll have starting, pretty solid.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Kobe is in a position to destroy the Lakers with that no trade clause, which seems like his style anyway...

Offering Brand is pointless, because Kobe would want to play with Brand. This is actually a perfect opprotunity to get rid of Kaman & Mobley's contracts & our mostly useless draft picks. Seems like people are convinced we need to give up Maggette, but why? Lakers are fooling themselves if they think the Clips are gonna offer anywhere near fair value to their bitter rivals.

PS, can we also add Dunleavy for Jackson in the trade as well? :biggrin:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

i dont want to get my hopes up, but the lakers trading their franchise player to the cross-town rivals is HIGHLY unlikely. hopefully, they'll send him faaaar away to boston or something. 

with that said, i think the only chance we have is to offer the lakers a package they can't refuse. and the only way i would want it is one that doesnt involve elton brand. everyone else can go.

EDIT: ok after reading the above posts, you guys have stated some legit points why kobe would want to come to the clippers. the most valid reasons: kobe wants to stay in los angeles, WE have the upper hand in this trade, and we certainly have the pieces. in that case, i'm hoping management will take advantage of this situation


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> *i dont want to get my hopes up, but the lakers trading their franchise player to the cross-town rivals is HIGHLY unlikely. hopefully, they'll send him faaaar away to boston or something.
> *
> with that said, i think the only chance we have is to offer the lakers a package they can't refuse. and the only way i would want it is one that doesnt involve elton brand. everyone else can go.


Well, Kobe does have a no-trade clause, in which he can waive at anytime to any ONE team of his choice, and if he says he wants to go to the Clippers, Lakers can't do anything to stop it, unless Kobe says somewhere else as well.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Trade Kaman + Mobley and/or Thomas, extend maggete and brand in the off season, bring Sofo over, and we got ourselves a Championship.

Means I don't have to take steroids and get surgery to be 7'2 this summer.:yay: 

=P


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Boston could put together a very nice package without Pierce.

Ratliff's 11 mil expiring, Delonte West, Gerald Green, Al Jefferson, and the 5th pick would be a package that I think both would consider. Pierce and Kobe would easily make the playoffs in the East.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Odd developments, I was reading on the Laker board that Kobe said just now on the radio that he wants to stay as a Laker etc. (http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/361092-kobe-interview-am-570-klac-los-angeles.html) but like 3 hours ago on TV said he wanted to leave... Ok.....


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Odd developments, I was reading on the Laker board that Kobe said just now on the radio that he wants to stay as a Laker etc. (http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/361092-kobe-interview-am-570-klac-los-angeles.html) but like 3 hours ago on TV said he wanted to leave... Ok.....


He's losing it.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

I'd rather cheer for a Clippers team that goes 0-82 than for a Clippers team that has Kobe.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

What a @%^W% attention whore!!!


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

lets face it guys, brand WILL need to be included in order for this trade to go through...more then half the league will offer their best players for kobe...i love brand and think he is a great player, but kobe is THE best player in the league....mvp candidate for how many years, while brand didnt even make the all star game last season..that being said...kobe for brand....and magette for artest ... we would easily be one of the leagues top defensive teams in a couple years....knowing how high a competitor cassell is he would be HIGHLY motivated if kobe were here...

PG: cassell/heart/livingston (MAYBE)
SG: mobley/young
SF: bryant/ross
PF: artest/singelton
C: Kaman/Davis


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Thats a thin frontline.......


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

nauticazn25 said:


> lets face it guys, brand WILL need to be included in order for this trade to go through...more then half the league will offer their best players for kobe...i love brand and think he is a great player, but kobe is THE best player in the league....mvp candidate for how many years, while brand didnt even make the all star game last season..that being said...kobe for brand....and magette for artest ... we would easily be one of the leagues top defensive teams in a couple years....knowing how high a competitor cassell is he would be HIGHLY motivated if kobe were here...
> 
> PG: cassell/heart/livingston (MAYBE)
> SG: mobley/young
> ...


You're living in fantasyland dude. Cassell probably wouldn't be all that happy about playing with Kobe. Livingston ain't coming back as the same player. Artest is busy destroying the Kings from the inside. And where did you get the idea that Kobe would play as SF?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

so now he says he wants to stay a clipper for life. Like i said, hes the best in the game today, but i dont see how you can like someone like that as a person..


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> so now he says he wants to stay a clipper for life. Like i said, hes the best in the game today, but i dont see how you can like someone like that as a person..


if youre gonna complain about kobe as a person....what about artest (wife beater)??? what about iverson (gun wielding thug)?? kobe is a whinny b**** sometimes, but at least he's not a criminal (and for the record i dont think he ever raped that girl)


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

I dont think he raped that girl either. He was just too naive that she would really let him do her without asking anything back.
Forget about Kobe, lets move on.....


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i've been reading a lot of the trade proposals for kobe and there are some ridiculous ones...

especially bulls posters...gordon/brown/thomas for kobe??? give me a break...if other teams are offering junk, we should follow suit...brand should be "off-limits"...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

No doubt IMO that he did. Of course thats just MO. But regardless this league is full of players who i wouldnt like on a personal level. But just like kobe, you have to respect the game at the same time.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

squeemu said:


> I'd rather cheer for a Clippers team that goes 0-82 than for a Clippers team that has Kobe.


:lol:


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

anyone else think that kobe can be a pg? think about it....he's a good ball handler, good court vision, good passer, good shooter, definetly has size advantage, has enough speed and athleticism to guard pgs like parker and nash...if livingston is a prototype pg then so should kobe...and i know everyone thinking that kobe is shoot first pass second player...but is that really that bad?? especially when you have a good shooter in him?? just a thought


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

nauticazn25 said:


> anyone else think that kobe can be a pg? think about it....he's a good ball handler, good court vision, good passer, good shooter, definetly has size advantage, has enough speed and athleticism to guard pgs like parker and nash...if livingston is a prototype pg then so should kobe...and i know everyone thinking that kobe is shoot first pass second player...but is that really that bad?? especially when you have a good shooter in him?? just a thought



actually, i have also thought the exact same thing...and on many occassions, i have seen him run the point...as a matter of fact, he would probably be considered the best pg on the laker's roster right now...


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Kobe had his chance to be a CLipper and he blew it. He could have easily won another 5 rings with EB. We could pick and roll every team to death.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

Kobe is just an attention whore, plain and simple..In fact iam going to put this in my sig


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yup, for the last few years, basically we would have had kobe instead of mobley. The cassell trade probably still would have gone through...and we could have justifiably spent less money on kaman's extension as well. And just imagine the trades we have passed up. Do you really think kobe would have "let" management say no to livingston/maggette for pierce? For iverson? 

Theorteically by this year we could have had a Kaman/Brand/Kobe/Pierce/Cassell (or iverson/cassell) lineup. 

We probably wouldnt have used the MLE for thomas in order to stay under the cap (luxury), so we might have seen guys like singleton and korolev see the light of day. 

Kobe singlehandedly has set the LA Franchises back a decade. For the lakers, he arguably helped shaq out the door, and at WORST, didnt demand that he stay, which im sure he could have. Thus lakers made a deal that set the team back years. He doesnt sign with the clippers, were forced to get the best of the rest which was mobley...a decent player, but not kobe. And then we continue to implode year after year because we dont have the superstar wing guy that we desperately need.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

..............


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Kobe would have never come to the Clippers no matter what he said......lets not kid ourselves..not matter how close he claimed he was.....with that said....
he is not going to be traded....he wanted to get the attention of the front office and he did it ...


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I think he was actually very close to becoming a Clipper. Kobe is not stupid. If you were to take a look at the rosters of both these teams 2 years ago and had to choose with which to sign, the Clippers would have been much more attractive on paper. In my opinion there were two major factors which led him to resign with the Lakers:

1) His desire to remain with the same team with which he started and to prove that he could be the cornerstone player in returning them to past glory....and
2) Some sort of assurance from management that he would get the help he needed in order to pull this off.

How much do you think he wishes he pulled the trigger and signed with this team now? He's great friends with Corey Maggette and what backcourt player wouldn't love to be in the same lineup as Elton Brand on a nightly basis? Let alone one with the talents of Kobe Bryant. At this point though, in order to get him into the red, white and blue would require shaking up at least 1/3 of this roster which would likely mean the losses of Maggette, Mobley, Livingston and thensome - not to mention draft picks. This wouldn't be feasable from any angle, nor would it ever happen. Jerry Buss will sooner die than willingly trade his franchise player and future HOFer to the Lakers in-city rival. And as a post-script: Elton Brand is off-limits no matter who the prospective acquisition would be.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

We don't want Kobe. Let's raise our own crop, even if we have to make the organization a farm system. Clips need to know when to tank and get a franchise player.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> I think he was actually very close to becoming a Clipper. Kobe is not stupid. If you were to take a look at the rosters of both these teams 2 years ago and had to choose with which to sign, the Clippers would have been much more attractive on paper. In my opinion there were two major factors which led him to resign with the Lakers:
> 
> 1) His desire to remain with the same team with which he started and to prove that he could be the cornerstone player in returning them to past glory....and
> 2) Some sort of assurance from management that he would get the help he needed in order to pull this off.
> ...


The only thing Kobe cared about was finding out which team was willing to massage his ego the most.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I agree with SQUEEMU!!!

I'd rather the Clippers go 0-82 than have Kobe on the team. Kobe is a mental case who cannot survive without being the center of attention and now that reality sets in to let him know that HE alone cannot make a team good enough for him to lead to the Finals --- he AGAIN blames everyone else for his inability to do it.

Let's all face it ... KOBE IS A ONE TRICK PONY ... all offense, until he gets physically tired and then it is everyone else's fault he can't win with his display of scoring. 

Like someone else said earlier ... he's a true media whore if ever there was one.

True Clipper fans should have more respect for themselves and the organization than to even entertain the thought AGAIN after he clearly let you know that he is better than this organization. He played the Clipper organization like a banjo and there are still some that want him here. Those should take a look at the big picture, which includes 'chemistry' more than his 'one trick'.

*GO LEBRON ... ON TO THE FINALS!!!!!​*


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

i dont want kobe on the clippers. maybe if we get him in a very good trade and then trade him somewhere else for a good player or a nice pick. but other than that, i dont want kobe.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm not saying I would want Kobe now, my contention is only that he made the wrong decision when he chose to go back to the Lakers. If he had chosen to become a Clipper he would have all the help he needed to be a championship contender, instead he trusted Jerry Buss whom without Jerry West has no idea how to put together an NBA roster.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe got what he deserved...

In any case, I wish the Clippers would higher a better GM.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Its funny because all of my friends that are hardcore Laker fans would do anything to have had Kobe sign with the Clippers when he was facing FA. I really do think two years ago a Kobe lead Clippers would have won the title. There is no doubt in my mind.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> I agree with SQUEEMU!!!
> 
> I'd rather the Clippers go 0-82 than have Kobe on the team. Kobe is a mental case who cannot survive without being the center of attention and now that reality sets in to let him know that HE alone cannot make a team good enough for him to lead to the Finals --- he AGAIN blames everyone else for his inability to do it.
> 
> Let's all face it ... KOBE IS A ONE TRICK PONY ... all offense, until he gets physically tired and then it is everyone else's fault he can't win with his display of scoring.


:lol: 

I'd be first to admit Kobe's defense isn't as good as it once was, but he is still a better man/man defender than anyone on the Clippers aside from arugbly Brand (at least at this point in each others careers). 

Kobe has also not be blaming anyone directly, but the Lakers front office has been a sleep at the wheel for three years. The Lakers have only made bad trades since Mitch took over. Including trading an All star guard away for butter fingers brown.

Kobe said that the Lakers had a good chance at getting Baron Davis, Carlos Boozer, and Ron Artest. All three of those players are significant upgrades, especially Davis and Boozer that the Lakers could have used big time, but because of money, injuries, or attitude the Lakers were unwilling to take a risk. 

I know trying to explain this to a die hard fan of a team that has never won anything is going to be tough, but the Lakers have always made there success in gambling durning trades. By playing it to cautious, your never going to reach that next level. And lets face it, since the logo left the Lakers they have lacked balls and made horrible trade and draft pick after horrible trade and draft pick in a row. 

Truth is, if the Clippers could get Kobe and retain brand sometime in the future they would be stupid and the fans would be even more stupid if they prevented it or complained. The clippers will never win a title unless they take a risk. And Kobe is well worth the risk.

I think this year isn't the year Kobe will be traded. If no offseason happen again, and this next season ends the way this one did. I can see him defiantly getting traded because after that season he has a player option which he will use, and bail. Anyone that would second guess his desire to win another ring and opt out is stupid. He is already rich beyond means, and the only thing that has ever mattered to him is winning. And thats the kind of player I'd want on the floor.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I would trade for him for anyone on our roster except for EB.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Lol, apparently he changed his mind again and now wants to be traded. This guy is a freakin' joke.

I changed my mind as well, the only way i'd want the clippers involved is if it's a 3-way trade and we don't end up with Bryant.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

leidout said:


> Lol, apparently he changed his mind again and now wants to be traded. This guy is a freakin' joke.
> 
> I changed my mind as well, the only way i'd want the clippers involved is if it's a 3-way trade and we don't end up with Bryant.


I am sure he'll change his mind again once hear a nice rumor he likes but if or when the rumor dies or talks die back to asking for a trade. He is really forcing the Lakers hand in a real bad way.


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

The article says that kobe has a wish list of 3 teams ...2 of them being the knicks and bulls...who is the third team??? the clips?? anyone know?


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

Lmao the Knicks it really got me to think yesterday when my freind found out he wanted to be traded again. I was trying to cheer him up and tell him that we (the clippers) have faced as much depression or whatever with the tragic injury to Shaun. To me I see the injury to Shaun just as much of a impact of Kobe wanting to be traded. This is coming from a Clippers fan so I really don't know how the Lakers fans are facing it


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

i say give up ur hole team and play 2 vs. 5

Clipps starting lineup: Kobe Bryant and Elton Brand, then see how many games u win


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Two days ago the word got out that the Lakers and Kupcake didnt want to move Odom and Bynum for JO...

Think about it...

Kobe is the GM and has been since he demanded the trade the first time. He doesnt care if the Lakers dont want to give both of them up, he knows the they can get JO and they are teetering on the edge instead of getting a deal done.

Kobe is using his trade demand as a scare tactic to get JO in LA.

Like I said, think about it...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> Two days ago the word got out that the Lakers and Kupcake didnt want to move Odom and Bynum for JO...
> 
> Think about it...
> 
> ...


He seems to already burned a lot of bridges with Laker fans. Should be interesting if he stays to see how the fans react.


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

Weasel said:


> He seems to already burned a lot of bridges with Laker fans. Should be interesting if he stays to see how the fans react.


he probably has, but i think he figures since he survived the rape case, and shaq vs. kobe incident, he is untouchable...he might be over playing his hand though (even though laker fans have been very forgiving so far)....is he bluffing? or does genuinely want to be traded?? at this point i think he does want to be cuz he hates the organization, but because of the fans he feels very guilty..... i would indeed like to see if he gets traded if he would get booed and staples as it seems more laker fans are taking kobe's side to this


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

MicCheck12 said:


> Lmao the Knicks it really got me to think yesterday when my freind found out he wanted to be traded again. I was trying to cheer him up and tell him that we (the clippers) have faced as much depression or whatever with the tragic injury to Shaun. To me I see the injury to Shaun just as much of a impact of Kobe wanting to be traded. This is coming from a Clippers fan so I really don't know how the Lakers fans are facing it



I have to disagree with you there. A kobe trade would hurt the organization WAY more. The franchise is based around kobe. Even if kobe is traded and they get better i think attendance and interest will still go down. Kobe is the most popular player in the nba (ironically he is the most hated). I love shaun and think he has great potential but this injury, had it occurred AFTER he got his contract extension would have been devastating to the clips. i know this seems to be off limits to discuss given the severity of his injury but the clips did dodge a huge bullet. They probably would have given him the max, and they wouldve been stuck with him for a long 5 years, thus preventing them to sign a good player for a long term contract. Again this injury is tragic and i feel sorry for livingston, but this couldve been way worse for the clips if it happened later in his career


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Heres a "fantasy land trade" between clippers, lakers, celtics. Only would happen IMO if pierce would demand trade as well, and if kobe decides he will only allow a trade to the clippers. 

Clippers trade Kaman, Maggette, Cassell, number one in 2008, number one in 2010 to lakers. 
Clippers recieve Kobe Bryant from lakers.
Lakers trade Kobe bryant to the clippers. Lakers trade Andrew bynum and lamar odom and #19 pick to the celtics. 
Lakers recieve kaman, maggette, cassell, clippers 1 in 08 and 10, paul pierce, and number 5 pick from celtics. 
Celtics trade pierce, number 5 pick to lakers. Celtics recieve bynum and lamar odom and number 19 pick

Why clippers do it: They get the superstar wing player they have always coveted, without having to give up their borderline star in Brand. They lose one of the best true centers in the game, but having two good front court players is not 100% necessary when you have a kobe in the back court. Giving up 2 future number 1s hurts, but they still have one extra one from minnesota due to them. 

Why lakers do it: Only if kobe demands a trade. But still, they give up kobe, and get another suprstar replacement in hometown hero paul pierce. They give up bynum, but they get a better center now in kaman (bynum the much higher upside for future of course). They get a potential 20 point scorer in maggette. They get cassell who has a history of joining a new team and tearing it up. Cassell and maggette both potential expiring contracts this season giving them cap flexibility. They get future number 1 picks from the clippers. They get a number 5 pick from the celtics. 

Why celtics do it: only if pierce as has been rumored for almost 2 years, gets to the point where he demands a trade. They get odom back, not going to put up the same numbers as pierce, but has 2 less years on his contract, and is one of the more talented guys in the league. They get bynum who before the end of the year was considered to be one of the next best young centers in the game. Bynum/Jefferson/Odom all of a sudden becomes one of the best front courts in all of basketball, or at least has the potential to become that. They give up #5, but someone like bynum might have gone number 5 this year, and still they get #19 in a deep draft. 

New lineups:
Clippers Starting 5:
Tim Thomas, Elton Brand, Nick Young (14), Kobe Bryant, Papoloukas (MLE)
Backups: Paul Davis,Baby Shaq, Q Ross, Cuttino Mobley, Diaz or Conroy

Lakers starting 5:
Kaman, Yi (#5), Maggette, Pierce, Cassell
Backups: Kwame, Cook, Vlad, Luke, Farmar

Celtics starting 5:
Bynum, Jefferson, Odom, West, Rondo
Backups: Perkins, Gomes, Szczerbiak, Green, Ray or Allen

IMO, every team ends up better than where they were.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

ChadWick said:


> i say give up ur hole team and play 2 vs. 5
> 
> Clipps starting lineup: Kobe Bryant and Elton Brand, then see how many games u win


:lol:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> :lol:


3 games?


----------

